# Owners



## ok2beme (Jun 23, 2007)

I found this golden retriever owners manual very helpful with my dog, Abby. She is a wonderful companion who is able to accompany me just about anywhere, from NYC to mountain peaks to outdoor cafes.


**Spam deleted**


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you can post some photos of Abby soon.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. How about a picture of Abby? They are required.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and yes please post pics.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought this was an ad for the book (spam).... Have I just turned into the world's biggest cynic??


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I thought this was an ad for the book (spam).... Have I just turned into the world's biggest cynic??


NOPE! LOL.......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I thought this was an ad for the book (spam).... Have I just turned into the world's biggest cynic??


You're right, and I wasn't even paying attention...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I paid attention, LOL!!! Two posts about one book...hmmmmmmm


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> I paid attention, LOL!!! Two posts about one book...hmmmmmmm


I hate those eBook ads anyway. They have pictures to make you believe it's a real book...along with a DVD as a free throw in, but it's just a pdf file for the book and an mp3 file for the "DVD."


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I really didn;t pay attention just start posting.. Hmmmm

Hooch


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, ya know what! My golden can do all that and I don't have a manual. lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> Well, ya know what! My golden can do all that and I don't have a manual. lol


 And none of us got banned.....


----------

